

Opp YC: AWS hacker in midwest - jdavid

we are getting antsy to sign up a few paying customers and we are trying to get past a catch 22 moment, where local investors want customers, and customers want a working beta.<p>our front end is good and very attractive the companies we have talked to.  they also seem to be on board with price, but what we need is a back-end that works.<p>the guy that is working on the backend now can put in 8-16 hours worth of work a week, and has about 80 hrs worth of work to do on it.  he did it in .Net, and if we were to do it again, we would probably do it in PHP on an ec2 instance.<p>I would like to talk to any hackers out there that know AWS 1st and foremost.  We know c#, php and as3, but are open to any just get it done technologies out there.<p>do any of you have an idea of how i can find some help.<p>we are open to equity or some mix of pay.
======
TylerStalder
The midwest is pretty big. Are you looking from someone to be onsite or
telecommute?

~~~
jdavid
to sometimes visit us in MKE. or us to visit in Chicago.

